# الأعمدة الفرعونية



## LINA_NAGEB (26 نوفمبر 2006)

طلب عاجل للأخوة الاعضاء ياريت أي حد عنده أشكال ومقاسات الاعمدة الفرعونية أن يتفضل بالمشاركة وذلك لأني أريد اضافة الطراز الفرعوني الى مشروع مكتبة وياريت بسرعة لأني مستعجلة قوي عليها
وان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من المشروع سأرفعه الى المنتدى




وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## the Ardent (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت لينا أنصحك ترجعي لكتاب history of architecture وأكيد هو موجود في مكتبة الجامعة للحصول على النسب، للاسف لم أجد عندي الاهذه الصورة أرجو أن تفيدك.


----------



## Mu7ammad (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

اظن انك تجدها فى كتاب توفيق احمد عبد الجواد وهو العمارة والفنون الجزء الاول ... ولو كنت املتكه لم اتردد فى ارسال الصفحات الخاصة به اليك ، جارى البحث عن ما تريد باذن الله ...

والله ولى التوفيق ...


----------



## LINA_NAGEB (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركات المفيدة

ولكني مازلت أريد أن أعرف كيف أضمها كطراز فرعوني في مشروع المكتبة الخاص بي كما طلب الدكتور 

وللأسف لاتوجد عندي المراجع المذكورة



أرجو المساعدة:81:


----------



## عبد السميع هبة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

نسب الأعمدة 1:4 لقطر العامود


----------



## محمد خالد ابوزيد (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور
علي الاستفاده


----------



## hermione (20 أبريل 2010)

دى صور لواجهه على الطراز الفرعونى وبعض الاعمده الفرعونيه
ان شاء الله تكون مفيده


----------



## hananfadi (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك صور جميلة و مفيدة


----------

